# The next big thing in the snake world??



## ezekiel86 (Mar 24, 2010)

Hey everyone!

Whats does everyone think will be the next big thing in the snake world...

Have GTPS 

Looking at buying albino darwins ATM 

But everything seems to be big for awhile then drops away when lots of people start owning them and the rush to own one dies down and so does the price...:|

so whats the next big thing going to rock are little python world.. :lol:
Hurd about albino blonde Macs..
If not what else is floating around out there...
If i was not to buy a breeding pair of albino darwins what else should I look at:? 
Any ideas everyone?


----------



## waruikazi (Mar 24, 2010)

ezekiel86 said:


> Hey everyone!
> 
> Whats does everyone think will be the next big thing in the snake world...
> 
> ...



What's wrong with the price dropping and more people owning them?


----------



## Travisty (Mar 24, 2010)

I'd say buy something you like not what others do or you think will make you money


----------



## ezekiel86 (Mar 24, 2010)

NO NO its great everyone owning more of them.. wish everyone in Aus had pythons like dogs as pets..
but im just sayin from making money..you spent alot to buy the pairs at the start of the trend and then is dies off before you pay the mega bucks back owing from the parents lol thats the only bad part LOL


----------



## dtulip10 (Mar 24, 2010)

Oenpelli python if we get a permit to get them in to captivity again


----------



## ezekiel86 (Mar 24, 2010)

tell me more Dtulip10 im all ears mate


----------



## dtulip10 (Mar 24, 2010)

Google


----------



## ozziepythons (Mar 24, 2010)

Rough Scaled Pythons were the next big thing, and are fascinating snakes to examine and observe as they are unique as a python. However now they are being bred and kept by an increasing number of hobbyists and dropping in price, so with each passing season they will become old hat. 
I think jags and other morphs are likely to increase in popularity, things that hobbyist keepers can 'oooh' and 'ahhh' at, due to unique patterns and bright colours.


----------



## Brettix (Mar 24, 2010)

I reckon this is pretty big ?


----------



## Choco (Mar 24, 2010)

Recently I have seen slightly striped Bredli's so I think we're going to see striped Hypo Bredli's of the same quality we see now in jungles and carpets and striped B&W Jungles would be cool. Different multi color combinations of GTP's (as adults), and I'm sure Jags etc will eventually become popular .

As you and others mentioned the "next big thing" is obviously something relatively uncommon now.
I am not having a go and excuse me if I've taking it the wrong way but it seems you want to buy the "next big thing" so you can 1. have a something unusual and somewhat uncommon (understandable), and 2. breed it to recoup your initial outlay.
As you've already experienced I don't think you can simply buy the next big thing and hope to make easy money because by then it will already be readily available.
It is something you need to think of many years in advance and selectively breed toward the end result and hope you beat someone else to it. In the same way striped jungles and carpets have been line bred over many generations to get what we have now. The "next big thing" is probably being worked on now and could be 3, 6, 9 years away.

Cheers,
Allan


----------



## grannieannie (Mar 24, 2010)

Brettix said:


> I reckon this is pretty big ?



Oh yeah.....don't think I'd like him as a pet....or anywhere in my neighbourhood...!!!


----------



## waruikazi (Mar 24, 2010)

dtulip10 said:


> Oenpelli python if we get a permit to get them in to captivity again



There are permits and oenpellis in captivity.


----------



## Cheyne_Jones (Mar 24, 2010)

Albino BHP should be starting to get around a bit more real soon.


----------



## herptrader (Mar 24, 2010)

waruikazi said:


> There are permits and oenpellis in captivity.




News to me. I know there used to be and they were successfully bred but they all got "taken out" of the system.


----------



## AM Pythons (Mar 24, 2010)

albino blackheads & jags & other morphs, now that nsw has opened the books up to all sorts of crosses like jungle x bredli, bredli x diamond & so on, give ppl a few years & you will see all sorts of new morphs popping up.. they will make up the names like 'deadli's'(diamond x bredli)... see what happens...what ever america has done in the past always seems to come to australia sooner or later....


----------



## Reptile City (Mar 24, 2010)

tatt2tony said:


> albino blackheads & jags & other morphs, now that nsw has opened the books up to all sorts of crosses like jungle x bredli, bredli x diamond & so on, give ppl a few years & you will see all sorts of new morphs popping up.. they will make up the names like 'deadli's'(diamond x bredli)... see what happens...what ever america has done in the past always seems to come to australia sooner or later....



The thing you forget to mention tony that cross breeding is illegal every were in Australia except NSW.
SA NPWL are haveing a crack down in SA with cross breeds & are putting them all down!


----------



## dtulip10 (Mar 24, 2010)

herptrader said:


> News to me. I know there used to be and they were successfully bred but they all got "taken out" of the system.



thats the story i have told as well


----------



## JasonL (Mar 24, 2010)

Albino BHPs and GTPs, the Jag thing won't take off too far imo, well maybe 10% of them will, the others are pretty plain looking... someone needs to crack a Aussie piebald.... mmmm piebald woma.. now that would be nice!


----------



## AM Pythons (Mar 24, 2010)

Reptile City said:


> The thing you forget to mention tony that cross breeding is illegal every were in Australia except NSW.
> SA NPWL are haveing a crack down in SA with cross breeds & are putting them all down!


 thats why i said 'NSW'...is it illegal to import them or just breed them? or are only the NSW breeders going to make the $$$ out of this change..


----------



## longqi (Mar 24, 2010)

*Bits*

Everything depends on one simple word called quality
If you have quality breeders you have quality stock for sale
If your stock is good quality you make money
If not you dont; you dont
Simple really

Top quality GTPs still command high prices
Ordinary ones dont
Same with most varieties


----------



## CodeRed (Mar 24, 2010)

the list of new things to come is too long to see which one will be the next "big hit"

this list is just the snakes to come

albino womas
albino BHP
albino GTP
heaps of other GTP morphs (hypers, blues, yellows)
albino macs
leucistic macs
pie bald macs
jags
granite crapets
zebras & supers
crosses between albino darwins, jags, granites and zebras
granite childrens
granite murrays
white lips?

and a few other morphs that I wont mention


----------



## JasonL (Mar 24, 2010)

tatt2tony said:


> or are only the NSW breeders going to make the $$$ out of this change..



Yep, I'm going to retire selling coastal x murrays....


----------



## cris (Mar 24, 2010)

IMO much of the more expensive snakes will be morphs of Aussie species that have been imported from overseas. From what i can tell they breed them up and share them around a bit before making them public to avoid too much attention, from both robbers and the authorities.

Designer hyrbids are likely to become more popular, but i doubt they will ever be worth much due to legal reasons.

IMO the next legit fad or popular snakes will be Elapids and Colubrids, many would have noticed they seem to be going up in price.

If legalities change Oenpelli Rock Pythons and Pilbara Olive Pythons would be the biggest new thing.


----------



## JasonL (Mar 24, 2010)

cris said:


> IMO much of the more expensive snakes will be morphs of Aussie species that have been imported from overseas. From what i can tell they breed them up and share them around a bit before making them public to avoid too much attention, from both robbers and the authorities.



Now now Cris, that would be illegal and I'm sure you must be mistaken....it's all just coincidence and luck, thats all.


----------



## unique (Mar 24, 2010)

wonder what an albino bredli would look like.


----------



## AM Pythons (Mar 24, 2010)

hopefully not things like this... its a carpet x ball python.. i know its a hybrid exotic & exotic are illegal,, but what going to stop someone crossing a scruby x carpet..or simular...


----------



## ShadowDragon (Mar 24, 2010)

If you're in the market for a new pet then what's it matter what is big and what isn't? You get what you like because you like it.

Oh, and scrubby's are quite big. Olive's too.


----------



## longqi (Mar 24, 2010)

*White*

These the white lips you mean??


----------



## Shinglegirl (Mar 24, 2010)

Travisty said:


> I'd say buy something you like not what others do or you think will make you money


 
Agreed!!


----------



## Sock Puppet (Mar 24, 2010)

tatt2tony said:


> now that nsw has opened the books up to all sorts of crosses like jungle x bredli, bredli x diamond & so on, give ppl a few years & you will see all sorts of new morphs popping up.


Already here. Check the Mac Herps expo pics, there's a Diamond x Bredl's pic there. Considering they're already available (to some extent) & the hobby is polarised in its views of such animals already, I'm not sure I'd consider regular Morelia x the next big thing. Would have to be something pretty special to be considered "big", also taking into account there are some reduced pattern carpets that are somewhat jag-ish already. 



CodeRed said:


> white lips?


Don't tease like that!! Next you'll be saying sexy words like "Boelen's".......


----------



## Slats (Mar 24, 2010)

CodeRed said:


> the list of new things to come is too long to see which one will be the next "big hit"
> 
> this list is just the snakes to come
> 
> ...



I got to get me a Granite Crapet


----------



## unique (Mar 24, 2010)

Why cant the authorities just listen up for heavy metal music and go and seize all these jags before they become a problem?? :lol:

i want to know..


----------



## AM Pythons (Mar 24, 2010)

Slats said:


> I got to get me a Granite Crapet


 wait 6-7 months & have your $$ ready.. you may just get what you want..


----------



## longqi (Mar 24, 2010)

*Granites*

Why change this by interbreeding?


----------



## Slats (Mar 24, 2010)

tatt2tony said:


> wait 6-7 months & have your $$ ready.. you may just get what you want..



Joke was on the spelling. lol


----------



## AM Pythons (Mar 24, 2010)

Slats said:


> Joke was on the spelling. lol


 sorry i dont do the reading/spelling thing that well...


----------



## ShaneBlack (Mar 24, 2010)

cris said:


> IMO the next legit fad or popular snakes will be Elapids and Colubrids, many would have noticed they seem to be going up in price.


 
I keep hearing this, but it isnt the case. Most elapids are cheaper than their ever been. You see ads with people asking silly prices for Colletts or Inland Taipans occasionally, but the vast majority dont sell for those prices.

A few blokes recently have decided to stop giving things like browns and tigers away, and start selling them, but on the whole, most elapids have dropped in price as well. On the colubrid side of things, i've also noticed Night Tigers are cheaper these days too.


----------



## Andrais (Mar 24, 2010)

the next thing we'll hear about is mutated snakes... 2 headed pythons  and somehow someone will find a way to not make there genetic make up stuff up and then they can function normally like other snakes :| sounds sus right? dont worry someone will find a way hehe


----------



## Colin (Mar 24, 2010)

ezekiel86 said:


> Hey everyone!
> 
> Whats does everyone think will be the next big thing in the snake world...
> 
> ...



have you bred any pythons at all mate? 
maybe just start a breeding program with some nice quality animals and step up from there.. 
why do you want the "latest and biggest thing"?? to make money from them?
why not just have in your collection what you like and what interests you? 

the het for albino macs were offered last year mate for $7,000 a pair. there were no albino macs offered as far as I know.


----------



## CodeRed (Mar 24, 2010)

longqi said:


> These the white lips you mean??



Yeah those are the ones LOL


----------



## No-two (Mar 24, 2010)

I want some white lips.


----------



## Guest (Mar 24, 2010)

unique said:


> Why cant the authorities just listen up for heavy metal music and go and seize all these jags before they become a problem?? :lol:
> 
> i want to know..


 

Jags like these unique?











their actually 100% pure darwins so how would you know exactally what your seizing? 
just by the looks of them????


----------



## pythonmum (Mar 24, 2010)

Buy what you like to keep. Invest in blue chip stocks instead of animals whose price is subject to change. I love albino Darwins, so I'll buy and breed them. As has been said before, quality animals line bred for particular unique characteristics will find a market. This is not a short term project or investment.


----------



## percey39 (Mar 24, 2010)

hmm i would love a albino scrubby


----------



## CodeRed (Mar 24, 2010)

percey39 said:


> hmm i would love a albino scrubby



if you wish hard enough it might just happen


----------



## unique (Mar 24, 2010)

i was just kidding farma :lol:....good looking darwins you have there.


----------



## Southside Morelia (Mar 24, 2010)

Farma said:


> Jags like these unique?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


AAAAAAARGH...drools over keyboard...their crackers......... Goes to show how f'ed up and confusing it's gunna get...lol


----------



## percey39 (Mar 24, 2010)

CodeRed said:


> if you wish hard enough it might just happen


 oh im wishing real hard, even wishing so hard they are free (only for me though):lol:


----------



## gycho (Mar 24, 2010)

ide love an inland tiapan with no venom lol how long will that take lmao


----------



## mungus (Mar 24, 2010)

No-two said:


> I want some white lips.



You wont find them for a while...............
tooooo many brown lips around the place IMO.


----------



## Choco (Mar 24, 2010)

If Albino BHP's and Woma's become available, I would love to get one. Codered I imagine you know of these in existance?
Would be cool if for some reason their heads are still colored.:lol:


----------



## gycho (Mar 24, 2010)

those snakes den is working on is the next best thing in my opinion they are fantastic


----------



## Troy K. (Mar 24, 2010)

Granite Murrays, this is one I haven't heard off yet.


----------



## MrBates (Mar 24, 2010)

Troy K. said:


> Granite Murrays, this is one I haven't heard off yet.


 
I'll buy a pair :lol:


----------



## cris (Mar 24, 2010)

Oxydechis, I was just going off from ads i have seen, you could get Common Tree Snakes for $150 a few years ago, brown snakes free etc. Now average tree snakes are being advetised for $600+(in some cases not sure if they sell).



travesey said:


> ide love an inland tiapan with no venom lol how long will that take lmao



Done about 6 years ago. Its a very touchy subject :lol:


----------



## corky (Mar 24, 2010)

Yeah.. White lips!


----------



## DanTheMan (Mar 24, 2010)

travesey said:


> ide love an inland tiapan with no venom lol how long will that take lmao



Talk to Hoser :lol:


----------



## CodeRed (Mar 25, 2010)

percey39 said:


> oh im wishing real hard, even wishing so hard they are free (only for me though):lol:



free is asking for a bit too much lol.



Troy K. said:


> Granite Murrays, this is one I haven't heard off yet.



yeah I guess thats what they are being called. Checkout some old threads by hugsta. There is also at least one other person with similar looking murrays which going on the looks must be related to hugsta's ones.


----------



## gycho (Mar 25, 2010)

DanTheMan said:


> Talk to Hoser :lol:


 

im not cruel i dont want one that is defanged lol


----------



## solar 17 (Mar 25, 2010)

*What next ?????*

*Personally l think for something to be "the big thing" you have to look at the licensing systems in all states as it is going to go a bit flat if states like Victoria and New South Wales can't have it, so for mine Albino BHP,S or Albino macs would fit, the O. Pythons don,t fit some states numbers criteria so they will stay on just about everybodies wish list for a long time yet......and l did say "just about everybodies" not everybodies for those APS police....cheers solar 17 [Baden]



*


----------



## Mr.James (Mar 25, 2010)

Next big thing..Surely someone has started crossing GTP's already? 

& what about albino Diamonds?

I much prefer nice quality pure animals but reality is there's plenty of money hungry, idiotic, & wanna be artistic (designers) out there..who might just have enough time on their hands to create a really nice albino diamond & cross it with a GTP.. 'Limebino Diamonds!'

Call me when there ready to be picked up.


----------



## Jungle_Freak (Mar 25, 2010)

I hope that this little girl will be my next big thing ?
fingers crossed 
cheers
Roger


----------



## CodeRed (Mar 25, 2010)

Mr.Boyd said:


> & what about albino Diamonds?



If anyone was to produce an albino diamond then no one would believe it to be pure. People would always suspect that it had some albino darwin in it. Shame really.


----------



## waruikazi (Mar 25, 2010)

What the hell is that roger?


----------



## Cheyne_Jones (Mar 25, 2010)

Once zebra morph morelia become a bit cheaper over seas you will start to see some super zebras popping up over here. Much cooler than jags IMO, and no neuro dramas to boot.


----------



## ezekiel86 (Mar 25, 2010)

Jungle freak what kinda jungle  looks amazing ! top work


----------



## waruikazi (Mar 25, 2010)

That pink tongue is gettign me quite excited... Would love to know what you recon it is Roger?


----------



## AM Pythons (Mar 25, 2010)

waruikazi said:


> What the hell is that roger?


 that is a one off freak that roger breed this year, its pure jungle, just a one off out of a clutch of jungles... it looked touch & go at one stage, but roger has put in the work to keep it going.. there is a photo in the 'for sale' of the hole clutch togeather...


----------



## AM Pythons (Mar 25, 2010)

here ya go ppl


----------



## CodeRed (Mar 25, 2010)

Cheyne_Jones said:


> Once zebra morph morelia become a bit cheaper over seas you will start to see some super zebras popping up over here. Much cooler than jags IMO, and no neuro dramas to boot.



it would appear that they are already here


----------



## david63 (Mar 25, 2010)

I stand corrected, didn't mean to cause offence, I thought it was just a bit of a gee-up - although I did think it was a very nice snake regardless of the pink tongue.

But knowing it has an actual pink tongue makes it very special indeed.


----------



## moosenoose (Mar 25, 2010)

ezekiel86 said:


> NO NO its great everyone owning more of them.. wish everyone in Aus had pythons like dogs as pets..
> but im just sayin from making money..you spent alot to buy the pairs at the start of the trend and then is dies off before you pay the mega bucks back owing from the parents lol thats the only bad part LOL



That's always the offside of buying the latest and greatest  It's like buying a new state-of-the-art TV....just enjoy it now, don't worry about it costing half the price in years to come. 

I can't justify purchasing any animal over $500. Some of the best animals I have I bought for $50 :lol:


----------



## dtulip10 (Mar 25, 2010)

moosenoose said:


> That's always the offside of buying the latest and greatest  It's like buying a new state-of-the-art TV....just enjoy it now, don't worry about it costing half the price in years to come.
> 
> I can't justify purchasing any animal over $500. Some of the best animals I have I bought for $50 :lol:



totally agree moose


----------



## Jungle_Freak (Mar 25, 2010)

As far as i can tell that hatchling jungle is a hypo jungle 
because it was hypo compared to its parents and siblings ,
She has light blue eyes and a pinkish orange tongue ,
its overall appearance is reduced melanin , or hypo .
Also it is extreemely bright and as it sheds and colours up ill post pics ,
It is feeding strongly now and in good health.
Fingers crossed when i breed her in the future she reproduces her looks in her offspring .
heres a link to photos of the parents .
http://www.aussiepythons.com/forum/for-sale-snakes-43/jungle-carpet-hatchlings-200-700-each-131015
cheers Roger


----------



## waruikazi (Mar 25, 2010)

COuld it be a T+ animal?


----------



## ShaunMorelia (Mar 25, 2010)

Looks good Roger.

Also mate, did ya get my email?

Cheers.


----------



## Jungle_Freak (Mar 25, 2010)

Gordo 
it could be T plus genetics but the blueish eyes should not be there if its T plus genetics .
T plus in other species of pythons the eyes are red ???

With this jungle the eyes are light blue ?
The only other python genetics to display blueish eyes are jags and Leucistics .
I hoping this hypo jungle is Co Dom and the super form is leucistic like in jags .
Just hope it will be a live Leucistic .
The above scenario relating to my Jungle hatchie is all hypothetical ?? but not impossible .

cheers
Roger


----------



## waruikazi (Mar 25, 2010)

Jungle_Freak said:


> Gordo
> it could be T plus genetics but the blueish eyes should not be there if its T plus genetics .
> T plus in other species of pythons the eyes are red ???
> 
> ...



Drawing a bit of a long bow there Roger. 

I've never taken that much notice but do other hypos (true hypos not the crap coastals that are red to start with then magically turn into normal types) have pink tongues? Would you say all the colours are affected or just the dark colours?


----------



## Jungle_Freak (Mar 25, 2010)

Gordo 
There is no point answering your questions 
do your own research on genetics .
Then tell us all about it sunshine .


Roger


----------



## MrBates (Mar 25, 2010)

Jungle_Freak, that lil' guy is amazing ... Please keep the progress of her updated.


----------



## kupper (Mar 25, 2010)

It's clearly somethig differant . A pink tongue and eye color doesn't change with age


----------



## morgs202 (Mar 25, 2010)

Question in regards to a few posts on this thread from earlier: A few people mentioned albino GTPs as one of the coming things. If this is true, I need to ask whats the point? The biggest attraction to most with gtps is their unique behaviour and more often the stunning colours. Wouldn't an albino defeat the purpose and be kind of boring compared to a standard bright green one? Or better still a blue?


----------



## ShaunMorelia (Mar 25, 2010)

just noticed Roger that the pattern doesn't run through the eye as well.
very interesting.
Are you going to keep updates in the jungle thread or going to make your own thread on this guy?

Cheers
S.


----------



## Jungle_Freak (Mar 25, 2010)

Will just post updates in the jungle thread Shaun .


----------



## Colin (Mar 25, 2010)

morgs202 said:


> Question in regards to a few posts on this thread from earlier: A few people mentioned albino GTPs as one of the coming things. If this is true, I need to ask whats the point? The biggest attraction to most with gtps is their unique behaviour and more often the stunning colours. Wouldn't an albino defeat the purpose and be kind of boring compared to a standard bright green one? Or better still a blue?



each to their own.. I dont find this albino boring and would have it any day over a green..


damon salceies pic


----------



## morgs202 (Mar 25, 2010)

Ok, that is awsome! I thought true albinos didn't have any dark pigmentation though? Correct me if I'm wrong


----------



## Choco (Mar 26, 2010)

Roger,

Just out of curiosity, which of the parents in that hatchie for sale thread parented pink tongue?

Cheers,
Allan

EDIT: Never mind. Had a brain fart. Answer is in the 'open your eyes section' on that thread.


----------



## Jungle_Freak (Mar 26, 2010)

My Kraus breeding pair Allan


----------

